# Missverstandene Videospiele - Diese Spiele litten unter falschen Anschuldigungen



## AnneNeukirchner (28. Juli 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Missverstandene Videospiele - Diese Spiele litten unter falschen Anschuldigungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Missverstandene Videospiele - Diese Spiele litten unter falschen Anschuldigungen


----------



## Sheggo (28. Juli 2013)

> Das 1993 veröffentlichte Doom galt als revolutionäres Spiel Horror und der grafischen Gewaltdarstellung als revolutionär. Bereits sechs Jahre später wurde Doom unter anderem für den Amoklauf an der Columbine High School, bei dem zwölf Schüler im Alter von 14 bis 18 Jahren, ein Lehrer und der Schütze selbst umkamen.


Also das Lesen eurer Texte wird immer anstrengender...


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juli 2013)

Bei Tera kann ich Kritiken schon verstehen. Immerhin rennen da ziemlich leicht bekleidete kleine Mädchen rum. Auf der anderen Seite läuft sowas gerade im Sommer auch auf den Straßen rum, wie ich erst gestern mehrmals wieder erleben durfte. 

So oder so, sowas geht gar nicht, finde ich.


----------



## Monalye (28. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mich erinnern, das sogar World of Warcraft schwer unter Beschuss kam, gab es da nicht auf RTL eine eigene Sendung, die vor Verschwörungstheorien nur so triefte?

Für mich ist es unverständlich, wie man auf solche Ideen kommt, ich hab einige der o.a. Spiele gespielt, aber auf sowas wär ich im Leben nicht gekommen. Für mich hat das was von "ein Schelm, der Böses denkt..."

Der Vorwurf, das z.B. Doom für den Amoklauf an der Columbine-Highschool schuld sein soll ist, für mich, der Versuch von den wahren Ursachen abzulenken... wie dem laschen Waffengesetz in den USA. Nehmen wir mal an, Spiele wie Doom wären tatsächlich dafür ursächlich, dann liegt die "Unfallgefahr" im Promillebereich, bei der Anzahl Spieler, die so ein Spiel hat. Da sterben zig Menschen mehr an Bandenkriegen in Miami udgl.

Auch ich kenn Leute, bei denen darf ich nicht mal irgendwie mit dem Thema Videospiele anfangen, da komm ich sofort unter Beschuss, werde hingestellt als richtig geisteskrank und spielsüchtig. 
Sogar auf der Arbeit sind mir da schon Attacken passiert, allein aufgrund der Tatsache, das ich ein RedBull getrunken hab. "Die ganze Nacht computerspielen und dann auf der Arbeit RedBull trinken müssen, damit sie wach bleibt". Das aber genau jene sich die Nächte in Kneipen um die Ohren schlagen und mit Restpromille auf der Arbeit erscheinen, ist völlig legitim, das ist halt heute so... aber Computerspiele, sowas geht echt nicht. Ich glaub, ich hab es da nochmal schwerer als meine männlichen Hobbykollegen, wenn man als Frau als größtes Hobby Computerspiele hat, ist man teils richtig geächtet... glaubt mir


----------



## oldsql-Triso (28. Juli 2013)

Ich muss auch Sheggo beipflichten, dass es so viele Rechtschreibfehler bei solch banalen kleinen Texten gibt, ist echt nicht schön. Wir als User dürfen das ^^. 
Ist es nicht so, dass das Hakenkreuz, wenn es gerade ist, aus dem buddhistischen stammt und eine ganz andere Bedeutung hat. Für das NS-Symbol muss es "schräg" sein. Mass Effect's Sexszene ist ungefähr so interessant wie Fußpilz. Aber ihr habt eindeutig CS vergessen - Stichwort Amoklauf. Na und so einige Spiele fehlen dann halt auch noch ^^.


----------



## Kashies (28. Juli 2013)

Wissen nicht mal mehr die Redakteure von Pcgames, dass Nazismus nichts mit Faschismus oder Nazis zu tun hat? Oder wird dem Spiel vorgeworfen selbstverliebt zu sein?
(siehe Legend of Zelda)


----------



## MichaelG (28. Juli 2013)

Narzismus ist kein Nazismus. Kleiner aber feiner Unterschied mit r.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2013)

Kashies schrieb:


> Wissen nicht mal mehr die Redakteure von Pcgames, dass Nazismus nichts mit Faschismus oder Nazis zu tun hat? Oder wird dem Spiel vorgeworfen selbstverliebt zu sein?
> (siehe Legend of Zelda)


 
da bist wohl eher du auf dem falschen dampfer.
nazismus ist in der tat eine abkürzung für das wort nationalsozialismus.
was du meinst ist *narzissmus*. klingt ähnlich, ist aber was völlig anderes.


----------



## Theopa (28. Juli 2013)

> Das 1993 veröffentlichte Doom galt als revolutionäres Spiel Horror und der grafischen Gewaltdarstellung als revolutionär. Bereits sechs Jahre später wurde Doom unter anderem für den Amoklauf an der Columbine High School, bei dem zwölf Schüler im Alter von 14 bis 18 Jahren, ein Lehrer und der Schütze selbst umkamen.



Hattet ihr gestern eine Betriebsfeier?^^


----------



## Monalye (28. Juli 2013)

Theopa schrieb:


> Hattet ihr gestern eine Betriebsfeier?^^



lol, eine Grillparty in einer lauen Samstag Nacht ist aber auch was feines 

PS: Man sollte nicht päpstlicher sein, als der Papst, mein Gott, Fehler passieren.... find's jetzt nicht so schlimm


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Juli 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern, das sogar World of Warcraft schwer unter Beschuss kam, gab es da nicht auf RTL eine eigene Sendung, die vor Verschwörungstheorien nur so triefte?
> 
> Für mich ist es unverständlich, wie man auf solche Ideen kommt, ich hab einige der o.a. Spiele gespielt, aber auf sowas wär ich im Leben nicht gekommen. Für mich hat das was von "ein Schelm, der Böses denkt..."
> 
> ...


 
Hier nicht. Hier bist du unter anderen Bekloppten und wir sind eine freundliche Community, in der sich niemand über den anderen aufregt und in der man zusammen hält. 

Außer, du bist Konsolen- oder CoD-Spielerin. Dann wird's hässlich.


----------



## Monalye (28. Juli 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Außer, du bist Konsolen- oder CoD-Spielerin. Dann wird's hässlich.



Nein, natürlich nicht , ich hab wohl eine alte PS2, die ist aber in einer Schachtel verstaut im Keller, ich spiel grundsätzlich nur am PC 
Auch CoD spiel ich nicht, obwohl ich sogar Black OPS habe. Damals als es rauskam wurde es ziemlich gehypet, darum hab ich's mir gekauft... aber ausser einer Stunde lang  Zombies in einem Kino erschiessen, hab ichs nie gespielt, war nicht meins

Ich hab' eine 3 Jahre lange WoW-Phase hinter mir, die mich dermassen übersättigt hat was MMORPG's betrifft, momentan spiel ich lieber DS, Painkiller usw., ab und zu WoT, aber nur wenn ich gute Nerven habe und damit leicht ertrage, das jedes 2. Wort im Chat "Noob" oder "Siema" ist


----------



## LordCrash (28. Juli 2013)

Hier fehlt eindeutig Counterstrike. DAS wurde für den Amoklauf von Erfurt verantwortlich gemacht..... 

Außerdem fehlt Saints Row, wenn GTA schon da ist.


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2013)

> Das MMO Tera kann seine asiatischen Wurzeln nicht verleugnen. Das dies nicht jedermanns Geschmack trifft ist klar. Die knappen Rüstungen und besonders die optisch kindliche Rasse der Elin sorgten für Aufruhr. Letzteres wurde in Verbindung mit Pädophilen und Kinderschändern gebracht.


Bei Tera darf man nicht vergessen, dass das Spiel für den europäischen Markt nochmal entschärft wurde. 

In der Ursprungsversion (der asiatischen) ging es wirklich sehr in die pädophile Richtung. Unter den Umständen hätte das Spiel in EU garnicht veröffentlicht werden können.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Juli 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> als Frau


 
huch, sollten wir jetzt tatsächlich schon 2 (in worten: ZWEI) weibliche forumsmitglieder haben?


----------



## Maiernator (28. Juli 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> wie dem laschen Waffengesetz in den USA.


 Du begehst den gleichen Fehler wie die Videospiel Hasser.
Du stellst eine sofortige Kausalkette her, ohne wirkliche Daten. Anhand der Logik deines Satzes müsste es in anderen Länder keine Amokläufe geben .. Breivik , Erfurt, Winnenden, Ansbach und viele andere widersprechen dem aber.
Will dich nicht angreifen, leichter Waffenzugang macht das ganze einfacher. Aber jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch kann  mit Gartengeräten,Abflussrohren und diversen anderen Sachen ähnlichen Schaden anrichten. 
Die genauen Gründe werden wir nicht herausfinden, dafür sind die Täterprofile viel zu heterogen. Einfach mal den Wikipedia Artikel lesen.


Videospiele sind oft der Sündenbock für etwas, dass Eltern Politiker und sonstige in de Vergangenheit oder Gegenwart versemmelt haben. Sei es Mobbing, schlechte Erziehung, staatlicher Zwang oder Fanatismus in jeglicher Form.
Dabei sind alle so verlogen und teilweise spiegeln die Spiele die Realität nur wieder bzw ist es im wahren Leben noch deutlich schlimmer.
Aber ja die Spiele warens und wir sind alle Engel.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (28. Juli 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Bei Tera darf man nicht vergessen, dass das Spiel für den europäischen Markt nochmal entschärft wurde.
> 
> In der Ursprungsversion (der asiatischen) ging es wirklich sehr in die pädophile Richtung. Unter den Umständen hätte das Spiel in EU garnicht veröffentlicht werden können.


 
Inwiefern wurde es denn zensiert? Bzw, was war denn pädophil an der Ursprungsversion? Soweit ich weiß, waren es nur sehr Anime eske Charaktere, nach dem Kriterium würde ja jeder Anime pädophil sein.


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Inwiefern wurde es denn zensiert? Bzw, was war denn pädophil an der Ursprungsversion? Soweit ich weiß, waren es nur sehr Anime eske Charaktere, nach dem Kriterium würde ja jeder Anime pädophil sein.


 Die Kleidung dieser "kindlich aussehenden" Rasse war zu aufreizend. Die wurde geändert. Details kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, weil ich Tera nicht spiele.


----------



## Monalye (28. Juli 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Du begehst den gleichen Fehler wie die Videospiel Hasser.
> Du stellst eine sofortige Kausalkette her, ohne wirkliche Daten. Anhand der Logik deines Satzes müsste es in anderen Länder keine Amokläufe geben .. Breivik , Erfurt, Winnenden, Ansbach und viele andere widersprechen dem aber.
> Will dich nicht angreifen, leichter Waffenzugang macht das ganze einfacher. Aber jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch kann  mit Gartengeräten,Abflussrohren und diversen anderen Sachen ähnlichen Schaden anrichten.
> Die genauen Gründe werden wir nicht herausfinden, dafür sind die Täterprofile viel zu heterogen. Einfach mal den Wikipedia Artikel lesen.
> ...



stimmt, da hast du Recht, der Vergleich war falsch angebracht


----------



## USA911 (28. Juli 2013)

Ist doch klar, warum als erstes auf die Spieleindustrie und die User eingeprügelt wird.

Erstens kommt die ganze Kritik aus der Generation vor mir (bin selber 30+), hatte selber erst mit 9 eine NES (stand auch nur im Wohnzimmer), dann gab es zu meiner Kinderzeit die Anfänge des Privaten Fernsehens und meinen ersten PC hatte ich auch erst mit 16. In der Zeit ist die Spieleindustrie auch erst groß geworden (Comodore, etc hatten damals wenige) daher kennt sich die Aufregergeneration mit der Thematik 0 aus und wollen sich auch nicht damit auskennen.

Zweitens ist es das leichteste auf uns einzuprügeln, weil man damit a) poralisieren kann und b) sehr viele gleichgesinnte auf seiner Seite hat die sich auch nicht auskennen und c) man auch direkt viele "Täter" auf einmal erwischen kann und d) es das einfachste ist, weil man sich nicht wehren kann.

Daher auch immer das gleiche und wird auch noch schätze mal 20 jahre dauern, denn dann ist meine Generation die schon um einiges aufgeklärter ist "an der Macht".

Das verwerfliche finde ich nur, das viele Symboliken, in der Kunst angewendet werden dürfen und da viel von der "Künstlerischen Freiheit"  gedeckt ist.

ABER was alle vergesse ist, das meinetwegen auch das Thema "Vergewaltigung, Gewaltexcesse, etc..." in Spielen aufgegriffen werden können, denn schließlich sollte man sich immer mit dem beschäftigen womit sich die kinder selber beschäftigen und auch mit Ihnen darüber sprechen, was gesehen, gespielt wurde und was sie davon dennken, halten, etc... denn nur so bekommt man eine Willensstarke und Aufgeklärte und sich selbst ne Meinungsbildende nächste Generation.

Daher haben die Lautschreier schon den ersten Fehler gemacht in dem Sie sich nie dafür interesiert haben, was die Generation nach ihnen interesiert und sich auch nie mit Ihnen sich darüber beschäftigt!

habe mal den Test gemacht und meine Schüler gefragt, wessen Eltern wissen was Sie alles so spielen. Es waren 5%.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juli 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Aber jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch kann  mit Gartengeräten,Abflussrohren und diversen anderen Sachen ähnlichen Schaden anrichten.


Eine große Anzahl an Menschen in kurzer Zeit kann man in der Regel aber nicht damit töten, im Gegensatz zu Schusswaffen.

Außerdem kann man den Schlägen ausweichen oder abwehren und gegen diese "normale" Bewaffnung sich erheblich zur Wehr setzen.

Einer Kugel ausweichen kann man aber nicht.


Was die Anschuldigungen an den Computerspielen betrifft, auf der folgenden Seite wird es sehr gut aufgeführt:
Stigma Videospiele


----------



## Mothman (28. Juli 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Einer Kugel ausweichen kann man aber nicht.


 Höchstens durch Zufall.


----------



## weisauchnicht (28. Juli 2013)

Hmm...irgendwie ist COD da falsch platziert,wenn Ich jetzt an medienberichte und Killervorzeigespiel für eben jene denke,fällt mir sofort Counterstrike ein,das immer herhalten muss.
Allerdings habe ich auch keinen fernseher,seit nunmehr 8 jahren.


----------



## Maiernator (28. Juli 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Eine große Anzahl an Menschen in kurzer Zeit kann man in der Regel aber nicht damit töten, im Gegensatz zu Schusswaffen.
> 
> Außerdem kann man den Schlägen ausweichen oder abwehren und gegen diese "normale" Bewaffnung sich erheblich zur Wehr setzen.
> 
> ...


 Genausowenig wie einem Bolzen bzw. einer schleuder und probier mal jemanden aufzuhalten wenn er eine Kettensäge führt bzw Axt.
Die meisten würden sich nass machen. Ich persönlich auch.
Auch einer selbstgebastelten Rohrbombe kannst du nicht ausweichen.  Amokläufer planen alles vorher, deswegen ist das Wort Amok auch irreführend. Selbstgebaute Armbrüste, bögen etc reichen da vollkommen aus.
Ich bin kein Befürworter für SchußWaffen, aber speziell bei uns wird daraus immer der Trugschluss gezogen, dass Amokläufer weniger Menschen umbringen würden oder es weniger geben würde.
Das hat darauf keinen Einfluss, denn sie planen wie gesagt was sie machen. Die Anzahl wird da meist auch schon irgendwie miteinkalkuliert.
 Schusswaffen sind eher ein Problem bei organisierter Kriminalität, Raubüberfällen und ähnlichen. Denn die meisten Waffen bei Amokläufern waren legal erworben, auch in Deutschland oder Europa. Bei Raub, Mord oder anderen organisiertem zeug sind es meist illegale Schusswaffen. Aus dem Ausland importiert oder gestohlen etc. 
Zu sagen komplett ohne moderne Schusswaffen wären Amokläufe weniger traisch, halte ich für Mumpitz. Breivik zb hätte einfach eine Armbrust und einen jagdbogen verwenden können und dazu Messer bzw ne Axt dabei haben können. Die Bomben waren eh Marke Eigenbau.Wer weiß vllt hätt er ein paar weniger getötet, aber das kann man nicht sicher sagen.


----------



## Tut_Ench (28. Juli 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Zu sagen komplett ohne moderne Schusswaffen wären Amokläufe weniger traisch, halte ich für Mumpitz. Breivik zb hätte einfach eine Armbrust und einen jagdbogen verwenden können und dazu Messer bzw ne Axt dabei haben können. Die Bomben waren eh Marke Eigenbau.Wer weiß vllt hätt er ein paar weniger getötet, aber das kann man nicht sicher sagen.


 
Klar kann man auch mit einer selbstgebauten Armbrust oder Pfeil und Bogen Menschen töten, aber beide Waffen sind kein Vergleich zu einem modernen Sturmgewehr oder einer halbautomatischen Pistole.
Den meisten Amokläufern geht es darum in kürzester Zeit so viele zu töten, wie möglich und das schafft man nicht, wenn man mit 200 Pfeilen rumrennt oder jeden einzelnen mit seiner Axt verfolgen muss.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juli 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Genausowenig wie einem Bolzen bzw. einer schleuder und probier mal jemanden aufzuhalten wenn er eine Kettensäge führt bzw Axt.


Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft eine Armbrust oder Schleuder mit einer Schusswaffe vergleichen? Alleine bei der möglichen Schussfrequenz liegen Welten.
Was die Axt oder Kettensäge betrifft, da kann man besonders bei zweit genanntem fliehen und da dass dann alle Menschen gleichzeitig machen, kann der Täter genau aus diesem Grund auch nur viel weniger Menschen schädigen.


Maiernator schrieb:


> Die meisten würden sich nass machen. Ich persönlich auch.
> Auch einer selbstgebastelten Rohrbombe kannst du nicht ausweichen.  Amokläufer planen alles vorher, deswegen ist das Wort Amok auch irreführend. Selbstgebaute Armbrüste, bögen etc reichen da vollkommen aus.


Wieso verwenden die meisten Amokläufer sie dann nicht? Und das der Begriff "Amokläufer" ursprünglich etwas anderes bedeutet ist richtig, dies hat sich aber mittlerweile durchgesetzt und man weiß was gemeint ist.


Maiernator schrieb:


> Denn die meisten Waffen bei Amokläufern waren legal erworben, auch in Deutschland oder Europa. Bei Raub, Mord oder anderen organisiertem zeug sind es meist illegale Schusswaffen. Aus dem Ausland importiert oder gestohlen etc.


Deine Argumentation auf beispielsweise ein Delikt wie Diebstahl übertragen ist in etwa folgende. Weil Einbrecher Schlösser knacken können, bringe ich erst gar keines an.

Und weil diese legal erworben wurden, müssen diese Gesetze verschärft werden, wie z. B. dass es in einem Haushalt mit Kindern oder Jugendlichen strikt ohne Ausnahme verboten ist, Schusswaffen aufzubewahren oder es indirekt möglich ist an welche durch z. B. die Aufbewahrung von Schlüsseln für einen Waffenschrank an einem anderen Ort zu gelangen. 


Maiernator schrieb:


> Die Bomben waren eh Marke Eigenbau.Wer weiß vllt hätt er ein paar weniger getötet, aber das kann man nicht sicher sagen.


Zum einen ist dazu nicht jeder in der Lage und zum anderen ist es auch nicht gesagt, dass das wie in deinem beschriebenen Fall unbedingt funktionieren muss.

Um so mehr man es den Tätern im Vorhinein erschwert, um so besser.


----------



## Homerclon (28. Juli 2013)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass das Hakenkreuz, wenn es gerade ist, aus dem buddhistischen stammt und eine ganz andere Bedeutung hat. Für das NS-Symbol muss es "schräg" sein.


 Das Hakenkreuz, und sehr ähnliche formen davon (auch Swastika genannt) gibt es seit ca. 6000 Jahren, quasi Weltweit. Was kaum verwunderlich ist, ist ja nicht gerade eine komplizierte oder besonders kreative Form.
Auch die Germanen kannten es schon (deshalb wurde es von Hitler ausgewählt), mehrere Jahrhunderte vor Christi Geburt, und somit unabhängig vom Buddhismus.

Aber ja, zum bösen NS-Symbol wird es eigentlich erst, wenn man es auf eine Spitze stellt und nach Rechts winkelt.
Jedoch macht da, zumindest in Westlichen Kulturraum, (grob geschätzt) 95% der Bevölkerung keinen Unterschied, alles was im Ansatz nach Hakenkreuz aussieht, wird mit Nationalsozialismus in Verbindung gebracht.
Daher muss man hier vorsichtig sein, was man an Symbole verwendet. Sie sollten im Idealfall keine Ähnlichkeiten mit vom NS-Regime verwendeten Symbolen aufweisen, sonst wird man in diese Ecke gesteckt, auch wenn es eine ganz andere Bedeutung & Herkunft hat.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. Juli 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft eine Armbrust oder Schleuder mit einer Schusswaffe vergleichen? Alleine bei der möglichen Schussfrequenz liegen Welten.
> Was die Axt oder Kettensäge betrifft, da kann man besonders bei zweit genanntem fliehen und da dass dann alle Menschen gleichzeitig machen, kann der Täter genau aus diesem Grund auch nur viel weniger Menschen schädigen.
> Wieso verwenden die meisten Amokläufer sie dann nicht? Und das der Begriff "Amokläufer" ursprünglich etwas anderes bedeutet ist richtig, dies hat sich aber mittlerweile durchgesetzt und man weiß was gemeint ist.


 
Warum sie die nicht nutzen, sollte nachvollziehbar sein, und ich glaube darauf willst du auch hinaus: Es ist wesentlich einfacher einen Abzug zu ziehen und einen Menschen auf einige Meter Entfernung zu verletzen, als ihn direkt anzugreifen. Zudem muss man ja davon ausgehen, dass solche Leute einen größtmöglichen Schaden mit möglichst geringem Aufwand erreichen wollen. Eine Nahkampfwaffe fällt dabei aus den Möglichkeiten, ganz einfach weil man häufig wesentlich mehr Training dafür braucht und weil ich persönlich denke, dass Amokläufer Feiglinge sind. Videospiele und Waffen zu vergleichen halte ich für absoluten Blödsinn. Das eine wurde gemacht, um Leuten die Möglichkeit zu geben, wie auch immer gearteten (und das manchmal leider) Fantasien nachzugehen, das andere wurde grundsätzlich dazu geschaffen ein anderes Lebewesen zu verletzen und im "besten" Fall zu töten. Für letzteres sollte es deshalb auf jeden Fall deutlich strengere Verkaufs- und Besitzauflagen geben. Ich halte die meisten Waffengesetze auf der gesamten Welt noch für viel zu lasch und nachsichtig. 
Man kann doch nicht ernsthaft glauben, dass der Attentäter von Winnenden zu einer Kettensäge gegriffen hätte, wenn er nicht so locker an die Waffen rangekommen wäre.
In den USA ist das ganze noch viel gefährlicher, weil die sich ja nicht einmal dazu durchringen können vollautomatische Waffen für Privatpersonen zu verbieten oder sie zumindest zur Registrierung zu zwingen und zwar Landesweit.
Natürlich sind Waffen nicht der Auslöser oder der Grund für solch eine Tat, aber es den Tätern derart einfach zu machen die entsprechenden Mordwerkzeuge zu bekommen, macht es nicht besser. Wen es interessiert kann sich ja mal ein wenig über australisches Waffenrecht und die Gründe und Auswirkungen informieren. Ich halte aber auch dieses noch für zu lasch. Es gibt für mich keinen Grund warum ein Mensch als Privatperson in einem westlichen Staat eine Waffe zuhause haben sollte. Kommt mir ja nicht mit dem Argument, dass der Einbrecher sich ne Waffe illegal besorgt. Es macht es wirklich nicht besser solchen Menschen dann auch noch die Möglichkeit zu geben sich das Ding legal zu beschaffen.

Zur Sache mit der Swastika hat ja zum Glück schon jemand was geschrieben. Wir Zeit, dass wir das den Rechten wieder klauen das Symbol.


----------



## MisterSmith (28. Juli 2013)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Warum sie die nicht nutzen, sollte nachvollziehbar sein, und ich glaube darauf willst du auch hinaus: Es ist wesentlich einfacher einen Abzug zu ziehen und einen Menschen auf einige Meter Entfernung zu verletzen, als ihn direkt anzugreifen.


Sorry, ich bezog mich mit diesem Satz auf die genannten Bögen und Armbrüste. 

Wäre ja ein sehr viel geringerer Aufwand daran zu kommen und wenn es keinen Unterschied ausmachen würde, würden die Täter diese dann auch logischerweise bevorzugen.


----------



## Maiernator (28. Juli 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> D....


 Hab meine Beispiele mit Absicht so drastisch gewählt.
Denn die Frage ist wo fängt die Reglementierung an und wo hörtsie auf?
Ich persönlich finde das das Ganze viel zu hochgeschauckelt wird und genutzt wird  von konservativen Kräften um Gesetze durchzubringen bzw. Rechte einzuschränken.
Sportschützen, Jäger und Privatsammler(bin keins davon) werden halt dann gegängelt.Klar Solche Taten sind gräßlich aber sie sind medial aufgebauscht. Es sterben zehnmal mehr Menschen durch Alkoholmissbrauch und Alkoholfahrten. Aber da kann man halt weniger Schlagzeilen rauspfeffern.
Nicht falsch verstehen ich bin auch gegen Waffenbesitz, aber oft werden solche Empörungswellen in der Bevölkerung genutzt um klammheimlich die Rechte der selbigen zu beschneiden. Dinge wie der patriot act und die daraus resultierende Spähaffäre sollten uns eine Lehre sein.
Abedr ich schweife ab, Waffen erleichtern einen Amoklauf. Dennoch würde ein Verbot sie nicht verhindern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juli 2013)

Man hackt halt gerne auf irgendwas rum. Ist doch einfacher und bequemer als nach wirklichen Lösungen zu suchen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juli 2013)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Inwiefern wurde es denn zensiert? Bzw, was war denn pädophil an der Ursprungsversion? Soweit ich weiß, waren es nur sehr Anime eske Charaktere, nach dem Kriterium würde ja jeder Anime pädophil sein.





Mothman schrieb:


> Die Kleidung dieser "kindlich aussehenden" Rasse  war zu aufreizend. Die wurde geändert. Details kann ich dir aber nicht  sagen, weil ich Tera nicht spiele.



Anderes Volk, andere Sitten... vermutlich waren sich die Entwickler nichtmal wirklich bewusst, dass das Design der Elin (diese kindlichen kleinen Mädchen mit Tierohren aufm Kopf) in den westlichen Ländern auf herbe Kritik stoßen würde, weil die Elin in Tera ja alle eigentlich gar keine Kinder sind und die Reinheit der Natur personifizieren sollen. Immerhin werden auch oft insbesondere Feen kindlich dargestellt - häufig mit luftigen Kleidchen -  oder zumindest als junge Mädchen, zwischen 16 und 18 Jahren. Insofern ist die Idee hinter den Elin aus Tera an sich nichts verwerfliches und auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar. 

Aber da die Elin in der asiatischen Version alle lediglich Hotpants oder Schlüpfer trugen und mehr oder weniger bauchfrei rum liefen, hagelte es Kritik und Vorwürfe. Verständlicherweise. Wenn man schon so ein Design wählt, dann sollte man sich auch als Entwickler im klaren sein, dass ein kindlich wirkender Charakter nicht halbnackt und arschwackelnd rum laufen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juli 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber da die Elin in der asiatischen Version alle lediglich Hotpants oder Schlüpfer trugen und mehr oder weniger bauchfrei rum liefen, hagelte es Kritik und Vorwürfe. Verständlicherweise. Wenn man schon so ein Design wählt, dann sollte man sich auch als Entwickler im klaren sein, dass ein kindlich wirkender Charakter nicht halbnackt und arschwackelnd rum laufen kann.


 
komisch, dass sich hierzulande offenbar mehr leute über halbnackte pixel-mädchen aufregen können als über brutalste gewaltdarstellungen, wie sie ja in nicht gerade wenigen computerspielen vorkommen. 

gilt da die 'ist-doch-nur-ein-spiel'-argumentation plötzlich nicht mehr?


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Juli 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> komisch, dass sich hierzulande offenbar mehr leute über halbnackte pixel-mädchen aufregen können als über brutalste gewaltdarstellungen, wie sie ja in nicht gerade wenigen computerspielen vorkommen.
> 
> gilt da die 'ist-doch-nur-ein-spiel'-argumentation plötzlich nicht mehr?


 
Ich persönlich lehne auch brutalste Gewaltdarstellungen in einem Spiel eher ab. Zumindest stört es mich nicht, wenn kein Blut fließt oder man keine Körperteile abtrennen kann. Hat mich schon in Fallout 3 nicht gestört. Meist wirkt die Gewalt in Spielen auch eher aufgesetzt und nur der Gewalt willen integriert. Auch wenn es Ausnahmen gibt, etwa bei The Witcher oder Spec Ops. 

Wie das bei anderen ist, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## MisterSmith (29. Juli 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Abedr ich schweife ab, Waffen erleichtern einen Amoklauf. Dennoch würde ein Verbot sie nicht verhindern.


Da sind wir uns einig.  Und natürlich wird von der Politik so gut wie alles instrumentalisiert, aber dies kann man schlecht verhindern und es muss deshalb nicht automatisch schlecht sein.

Die Waffengesetze sind meiner Meinung aber viel zu locker, ich würde beispielsweise ohne Probleme an eine legal erworbene Pistole gelangen können.

Ohne Waffenschein, natürlich wäre sie in meinem Besitz nicht mehr legal. Ist aber nur ein Beispiel, hätte seit über einem Jahrzehnt die Möglichkeit dazu, werde ich aber selbstredend nie in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (30. Juli 2013)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Sorry, ich bezog mich mit diesem Satz auf die genannten Bögen und Armbrüste.
> 
> Wäre ja ein sehr viel geringerer Aufwand daran zu kommen und wenn es keinen Unterschied ausmachen würde, würden die Täter diese dann auch logischerweise bevorzugen.


 
Alles klar  



Maiernator schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen ich bin auch gegen Waffenbesitz, aber oft werden  solche Empörungswellen in der Bevölkerung genutzt um klammheimlich die  Rechte der selbigen zu beschneiden. Dinge wie der patriot act und die  daraus resultierende Spähaffäre sollten uns eine Lehre sein.
> Abedr ich schweife ab, Waffen erleichtern einen Amoklauf. Dennoch würde ein Verbot sie nicht verhindern.



Natürlich nicht vollständig. Aber es würde sie doch immens erschweren. Ich will auch nicht, dass jetzt jeder Sportschütze seine kleinstkalibrige Druckluftwaffe abgeben soll, aber halbautomatische und auch Handfeuerwaffen, sowie Gewehre und zugehörige Munition haben in privaten Haushalten einfach nichts zu suchen. Wie ich bereits erwähnte, sind es diese, die das Verletzen und Töten anderer wesentlich vereinfachen, dazu wurden sie schließlich entwickelt.
Ich kenne einen Jäger, der sehr sorgfältig mit seinem Jagdgewehr und mit seinen anderen Waffen umgeht (Bundeswehroffizier, Reservist). Er hat die Dinger idiotensicher (gut 100% sicher ist etwas von Menschenhand gemachtes nie) in einem Waffenschrank, dessen Schlüssel nur er hat. Und zusätzlich hat er seine Munition freiwillig bei der Polizei hinterlegt. Er hält es nicht für notwendig sie daheim rumliegen zu haben, denn sollte er gerufen werden für beispielsweise einen Gnadenschuss, bringt ihm die Polizei die Munition, die er braucht bereitwillig direkt mit.
Interessant ist auch, dass er laut eigener Aussage, weil er die Waffen bereits berufsmäßig einsetzen musste (in beiden Berufen), nicht versteht, warum man das als reines Hobby betreiben kann. Damit meint er allerdings nicht die angesprochenen Sportschützen mit dem Kleinstkaliber. Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass er regelmäßig zum Schießen muss, um seine Übung zu behalten, für den Notfall.


----------

